# Nano stocking suggestions



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi All, 

I'm working on finding some peaceful reef fish that stay small (3" max.. ideally smaller) for a 12G Fluval edge reef im going to set up.

I want to have a bottom dweller, fire shrimp and a more active one to cruse around the open water... Hopefully this is a good amount with out pushing the limits of the 12G tank... I would likely end up with some of the clean up crew aswell.

So far on my potential options are:


Banggai Cardinalfish - Would be a nice feature fish but I question if the tank is to small or okay for them..
Yellow Clown Goby - Cute little guys
Gobiodon citrinus - similiar to above alothough some reported it may snack on polyps so may be off the list.


Blackray Shrimp Goby - Neat little guy.. could do a pair with a shrimp?
Yellow Watchman Goby - interesting uys taht crack me up however i read mixed options on minimum tank size.
Clown Goby, Green


Fire Shrimp - Bright, very cool looking! 




If you guys have any comments or suggestions please share as I'm new to the salty world of aquariums


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

A blackray shrimp goby, Bangaii cardinal, and Yellow clown goby may be a good fit for your nano.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

you can check this out

lgreen's Ultimate Guide To Nano Fish - Beginners Discussion - Nano-Reef.com Forums


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks jhj0112

According to that list I can put a pair of clowns in a 10g. Which is doable but I'm questioning if it's to smell for them or not

Catalina Goby (Lythrypnus dalli) is another nice potential one


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Ten gallons wouldn't be too small for a pair of perc./occel. clowns.

Catalina Goby is coldwater (60-70*F) and might even require a chiller in summer. Plus, most corals can't be kept with them.

I have a pistol shrimp pair of a black ray goby and a candy cane pistol shrimp in my 5 gallon. You don't always see them but when you do they are so cute  Very interesting animals.


----------



## Niku (Feb 11, 2014)

Tahaka's pygmy wrasse


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

I had a pair of black ocellaris/percs in a 12 gal biocube for 5 years, they spawned regularly. seemed happy


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

I vote no on the clowns a female perc can get 3 inch


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I think I'm set on a yellow clown goby. If I do a second either a fire fish or a banggai (so far unless I find more contenders)

For the bottom. 
Either pistol Shrinp/goby pair,
Black-Ray goby, green clown goby, watchman goby or shrimp goby

Shrimp. Maybe a fire shrimp and a cleaner Shrinp or 2

Is there anything else I should be considering?


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

You may want to avoid shrimp/goby pair if you want to keep corals on sand.. I lost many corals because they(especially pistol shrimp) constantly dig sand(which was kinda nice as they shift sand) and buried acans plate, zoas.

I ended up selling pistol shrimp and keeping the goby.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tip! I just do a bottom dwelling goby and. Fire/cleaner shrimp then.


----------

